# 6 banded armadillo



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

does anyone know of a breeder in the UK ? 

Or does anyone know of any for sale?

Thanks

carl


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

sure there are a cpl of ppl on here who keep them, sure they will pm you if they see this

but could also look here: Six Banded Armadillos - £1,600.00 : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

excellent - thank you-

I was under the impression that they would require quarantine ...

carl


----------

